# Researching Dundalk and Newry Steam Packet Co



## joesteam (Jun 12, 2010)

Greetings to you all
I have just joined the forum. My great-grandfather was a mate and then captain with the Dundalk and Newry Steam Packet Company and I am interested in finding information about his ships and possibly also pictures of them. They were PRIDE OF ERIN; EARL OF BELFAST (renamed NEWRY);MYSTERY; and AMPHION. Any help that any of you can give will be very much appreciated.

Joesteam


----------



## Reginald Perry DeCamp (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome Joe and good luck in your search. Regards, Reggie.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Joesteam,

On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. I am sure that your questions will soon be answered by our knowledgeable members

Hawkey01


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

joesteam,

A warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Joesteam :

From previous research of this and other local shipping companies I can tell you there is much information and details available on the Dundalk and Newry S. P. Coy if you check enter the name into Google and do a search. 

Good Luck in your search.

Angus.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Joe* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## ewillywinky (Jun 6, 2015)

*Dundalk captains*

Hi Joestream,

My great great grandfather was also a captain of the Dundalk and Newry Steam Packet company also, did you find any interesting information about him? Maybe we could compare notes? Maybe related?

Love to get in touch, ewillywinky!


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site ewillywinky. Joestream hasn't been on the site since February so you might have to send him a Personal Message through Ships Nostalgia to get a quicker answer. If you need any help to do this please don't hesitate to ask us.


----------



## joesteam (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi evillywinky
Really sorry I missed your message, I haven't been on the site for a while as you can see! It would be really good to compare notes and find out if we are related. Can you send me a personal message via the site? That would be great.
Joesteam


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

*history - Dundalk and Newry Steam Packet Co.- no photos found*

http://www.dundalkmuseum.ie/assets/files/Booklet-7.pdf

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C9992195

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dundalk_Steam_Packet_Company

https://www.louthcoco.ie/en/Service...Forms/Research_Guide_2-_Crew_Lists_Part_1.pdf

https://www.revolvy.com/main/index.php?s=British and Irish Steam Packet Company

http://www.jbhall.freeservers.com/1891_the_carroll_fund.htm


----------

